# Cookie Monster



## tbsdphotog (Jan 19, 2008)

My Nephew after his First Oreo Cookie.

1.






[/IMG]

2.





[/IMG]

3.





[/IMG]

I would say that he very much enjoyed that cookie!


----------



## SCguy (Jan 19, 2008)

It sure looks like it, doesn't it? Great expression on the first pic.

RD


----------



## Ronman (Jan 19, 2008)

I think I heard somewhere that to really enjoy an Oreo, you need to wear some of it.  Nephew got a lot out of that Oreo.  ron


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 19, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 19, 2008)

he really gets into his work


----------



## jasonkt (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry kid, i am oreo's #1 fan.  Nice try though!


----------

